# practicing turning square stock to round stock



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been practicing with my lathe a bit.

Sometimes I get tired of working on a long-term project and have to do something different. Also, I have these small pieces of wood left over and I feel compelled to do something with them so I glue them up and turn  them into stubby screwdrivers. Some are finished some aren't finished yet.

When I turn these to get away from a project for a while I find it relaxing and gratifying.

Do y'all make things just to make something?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep I do. My wife says I am the worst pack rat. I can't throw any small piece of wood away as I am always making handles, finials, birdhouses, ornaments, etc. Love making small things. Turning small things like that can make a bad day disappear quickly.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Those are sweet handles. Nice work.

Q: are those brass ferrules? If so, where do you get brass tubes? I have used copper pipe, but brass looks very pretty.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here ya go Mark... just don't tell Bernie I showed ya..

Brass Ferrules - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

mgdesigns said:


> Those are sweet handles. Nice work.
> 
> Q: are those brass ferrules? If so, where do you get brass tubes? I have used copper pipe, but brass looks very pretty.


Thanks.

I use brass pipe nipples for the ferrules. 

Brass nipples a thicker than regular ferrules.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

HEY I SAW THAT BILL.:lol::lol:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

We have a bad day here today, raining buckets so I'm turning about 100 small spin tops to send to little kids in several mission hospitals in Zambia.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

daveinvegas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I use brass pipe nipples for the ferrules.
> 
> Brass nipples a thicker than regular ferrules.


Where do you get BRASS pipe nipples? All I've ever seen at the big box home center stores is copper.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s&field-keywords=BRASS+pipe+nipples&x=13&y=16

Also from ACE Hardware stores

==



mgdesigns said:


> Where do you get BRASS pipe nipples? All I've ever seen at the big box home center stores is copper.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My lathe has made me a pack-rat too. When I first got it, I would throw away all the scrap ends after cutting the piece off the lathe. Then I had a need to turn a bunch of real small parts. I now have a plastic tub that those cut-offs go in to. 

Someone call the producers for Hoarders for me, I feel I have gone down a real slippery sloap!


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

mgdesigns said:


> Where do you get BRASS pipe nipples? All I've ever seen at the big box home center stores is copper.


I get em at Lowes. HD and ACE


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I've just used copper tubing, which also makes great practice rings for inside ring hand engraving practice.

I had forgotten about brass nipples. I used them in the past for specialty pneumatic ergonomic lifting tools. I'll have to look at them again. Thanks for the tip. But the ones from Lee Valley look pretty reasonably priced.


----------

